# Think today would be good in Southern IL?



## swerve (Apr 28, 2014)

I have never been morel hunting, but I have a couple of acres of woods by my house around the edge of Marion and I really want to try some morels. With all this rain we had last night do you think I would have a chance at finding any this morning? I have been doing some research in terms of where to look, but *when* seems to be the difficult thing to pinpoint. Think today would be good, or maybe better tomorrow?


----------



## opiss (Apr 9, 2014)

Im no professional. But tomorrow might be better if referring to last nights rain. But everyday is a good day to hunt. There up so hunt away.


----------

